# Google+



## bkribbs

Hey guys! I searched and found nothing, but I wouldn't be surprised if there is already a thread on it. But does anyone have one? I'm making a circle with all the CF guys, so I vote we share profiles. Here's mine: https://plus.google.com/117232984589878298228/posts

Or does anyone want invites? Give me your email and I will give send one. But be aware that you must have a google account already. And you have to have your age set to at least 18. After release 13+ is good, but the beta is meant for 18 year olds and up. 

What do you think about it?


EDIT2: So after testing, I have found that I cannot get people in. But I can send you a post that I make, and at some point in time, unsure when, you can just go to plus.google.com and sign up. So what I am doing is adding people by their email and I will share a post with them. This will allow you to get a notification. Then later when they open up invites (idk when, just keep trying to get to it) you can go to plus.google.com and you just sign in and give your info.

Ignore for now [strike]
EDIT3: Invites are officially open. hit me up with your email and I will send you one while they are.[/strike]


----------



## ScottALot

I would, but they can't let anyone else in yet


----------



## bkribbs

It opens up from time to time. If you go ahead and give me your email I can add you when it lets me. Does your account have you being 18 (since you're 17)?

And I'm pretty sure I can.

Alright. Tested, and I'm like 99% sure I can right now. If anyone wants one, let me know!


----------



## diduknowthat

I got an account last week. So far it's pretty cool, a lot cleaner than facebook. If only google will let more people in so my friends actually use it!


----------



## bkribbs

Yeah its neat. But why don't you just invite them all?


----------



## diduknowthat

I did for a while, but google closed down invites because its servers were getting swamped.


----------



## bkribbs

diduknowthat said:


> I did for a while, but google closed down invites because its servers were getting swamped.



Well they keep opening them from time to time. I just got one today.


----------



## mihir

I was just about to make an thread requesting for an invite.
I have not used it yet.
If anyone has an invite can you please send me one.


----------



## bkribbs

mihir said:


> I was just about to make an thread requesting for an invite.
> I have not used it yet.
> If anyone has an invite can you please send me one.



Need an email.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Suuuure, hit me up with an invite. I know I have a google account already, I just can't remember it off hand, so I'll PM you my hotmail one. :3


----------



## mihir

I just read the Mark Zuckerburg page has the highest number of followers on Google+


----------



## bkribbs

I think you may need to have a gmail. But I will try the hotmail one. 

And guys, refer to the original post, I'm updating it real quick.

EDIT: Unclear as to if this works. I tried. Let me know.


----------



## Bananapie

mhslawjvanw@gmail.com

I am interested in an invite if possible! Thanks


----------



## bkribbs

Check your emails!


----------



## mihir

ok So it worked for me.
So you can PM me also if you want an invite 

Thanks Benton.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Just got in myself. Let's see what this is cracked up to be.


----------



## PohTayToez

If you have an invite, PM me for email plz k thx


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

PohTayToez said:


> If you have an invite, PM me for email plz k thx



All I did was go to plus.google.com and it let me sign up right there. Like was stated before, it opens and closes at random times to let people in.

Oh and:
Me.


----------



## PohTayToez

The site opens and closes?  I sent my email in for the beta well over a week ago but never got an email invite.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

PohTayToez said:


> The site opens and closes?  I sent my email in for the beta well over a week ago but never got an email invite.


Last night I wasn't able to sign up. Today I checked and was able to get into the beta.


----------



## bkribbs

But you may need to have someone to have shared with you I think.

Banana pie, try it now.


----------



## NyxCharon

bkribbs, PM'ing you a email!


----------



## bkribbs

alright ill get you in a second.

EDIT: Invites are officially open. hit me up with your email and I will send you one while they are.


----------



## NyxCharon

So i tried to join google+, couldnt, got the email, now I'm in!
Thanks!


----------



## bkribbs

NyxCharon said:


> So i tried to join google+, couldnt, got the email, now I'm in!
> Thanks!



No problem!


----------



## PohTayToez

NyxCharon said:


> So i tried to join google+, couldnt, got the email, now I'm in!
> Thanks!



Same here.


----------



## Gooberman

I'm in


----------



## Bananapie

I got in. Thanks for the notifications! Now to find people I know... haha


----------



## Troncoso

https://plus.google.com/113065381648019414592/posts

I think this is what I need to post. I'm not a fan of facebook. Maybe this will be more fun.


----------



## bkribbs

Troncoso said:


> https://plus.google.com/113065381648019414592/posts
> 
> I think this is what I need to post. I'm not a fan of facebook. Maybe this will be more fun.



Yep! I added you!


----------



## Casey

Can you send me an invite when possible? (smalltalkforums@gmail.com)


----------



## bkribbs

casey, check email.


----------



## mihir

This is mine. 
https://plus.google.com/107297280024173289251/posts


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Hmmm... trying to find where I can send out some invites to friends... but I seem unable to find the area..


----------



## bkribbs

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Hmmm... trying to find where I can send out some invites to friends... but I seem unable to find the area..



It is usually on the main page, but its gone for now. It will be back later. But what you can do is go ahead and make them a circle, and type in their email addresses into the circle. Then once they are all there, go and post something, and share it with their circle, making sure the check box is checked for emailing them. Then they can try going to plus.google.com at various times, and eventually they can get in.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Thanks.


----------



## bengal85

*Google+ thoughts and opinions*

I recently received a Google+ invite from one of my twitter followers. I was at first very excited to get in and test out all of the cool stuff I had heard about. After about 10 minutes of messing around on Google+ I had come to the conclusion that the site could be cool in the future but as of right now there was still a lot that needed to be done. I also thought that the design was kind of plain and boring.

I am interested to know what you guys think about Google+? Will you make the switch from facebook?


----------



## Rlad78

I'd love to switch from Facebook to Google+. However, considering most of my friends aren't as "technologically advanced" as me, I doubt they'd leave something they already know and are comfortable with (and is much more popular), for something that they couldn't see why to change over too.

And without friends on Google+, well, it doesn't really work now does it?

So, I like it, but no. I don't think I'll be able to make the switch.


----------



## Troncoso

Well, considering it still in testing, it's not going to be as flashy as it might end up being. But what it has over facebook that I think is really awesome is seamless integration with all your other google functions including email, photos, calendars, and so on. Also the way it allows you to organize friends and whatnot is incredible. If it catches on, I very well may use it. Either way, I don't use facebook so there would be no transition to me. Here is some irony for you:

https://plus.google.com/104560124403688998123/about


----------



## bengal85

Troncoso said:


> Well, considering it still in testing, it's not going to be as flashy as it might end up being. But what it has over facebook that I think is really awesome is seamless integration with all your other google functions including email, photos, calendars, and so on. Also the way it allows you to organize friends and whatnot is incredible. If it catches on, I very well may use it. Either way, I don't use facebook so there would be no transition to me. Here is some irony for you:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/104560124403688998123/about



I did see this. You do have a point with the seamless integration. For me I am still not sure about the security of all that. I would tend to think that they are not going to get it perfect on the first try. There may need to be several updates to the site before they get security perfect.


----------



## NyxCharon

I like it. The only thing it's missing for me is a messaging system, and some form of wall to make communicating with others easy. I'm a minimalist, so i like it. No app invites to delete, no game request to ignore, etc. I just want to be able to see what my friends are up to, see how the family is, and check out whoever I'm following, all of which i can control who sees what, which is exactly what i want. 

So i'll be switching over, and most of the friends that i have on there feel the same, especially liking the integration thing. So once google adds a bit more, and it's open officially, i'll be avid user.


----------



## DMGrier

Google has a lot of things in ruff draft form right now, examples being this google+, Chrome OS and many other cloud services.

I did a test about a month ago on the Chrome OS and it is very nice and I liked it but it is still heavily in developement. It is getting there but still has a long way to go. If Google wants to make it they need to intergrate all there stuff together. Right now look at how many projects google has and very few of them run together smoothly example being Chrome OS and Android.

They will get there but it is going to take sometime and hopefully they hurry before useres lose interest.


----------



## PohTayToez

So far it seems to have most of the basic features of facebook and not much else.  Honestly, I'm ok with that.  I use Gmail, Picasa, and Google Docs all very frequently.  I have an Android phone, I primarily use Google Chrome, and who doesn't love YouTube?  If Google want's to take all their services and create on big social network I'm entirely ok with that.  I like the Facebook service but I dislike Facebook as a company, and if Google wants to replace them I'm all for it.


----------



## bengal85

NyxCharon said:


> I like it. The only thing it's missing for me is a messaging system, and some form of wall to make communicating with others easy. I'm a minimalist, so i like it. No app invites to delete, no game request to ignore, etc. I just want to be able to see what my friends are up to, see how the family is, and check out whoever I'm following, all of which i can control who sees what, which is exactly what i want.
> 
> So i'll be switching over, and most of the friends that i have on there feel the same, especially liking the integration thing. So once google adds a bit more, and it's open officially, i'll be avid user.




I do agree that some sort of a wall feature and an inbox feature need to be added. Maybe the inbox feature would be a better way to streamline gmail...but thats just me thinking out loud


----------



## Troncoso

bengal85 said:


> I do agree that some sort of a wall feature and an inbox feature need to be added. Maybe the inbox feature would be a better way to streamline gmail...but thats just me thinking out loud



That's probably their intention either way. To use g+ you have to have a gmail if I'm not mistaken. So if you want to private message someone you can send it straight to their email.


----------



## bengal85

Troncoso said:


> That's probably their intention either way. To use g+ you have to have a gmail if I'm not mistaken. So if you want to private message someone you can send it straight to their email.



Really though if thats the case then it might be a good idea to sign up for another gmail account so that I can have one the acts as just my G+ inbox. I get a lot of email in a day and it all goes to this one account I would like to be able to keep G+ (or play) away from my work stuff...you know so I stay focused on the things I need to get done.


----------



## bkribbs

Casey said:


> Can you send me an invite when possible? (smalltalkforums@gmail.com)



Did you get one?


----------



## Geoff

Feel free to add me!

https://plus.google.com/103083790061358833607/posts


----------



## mep916

I went to the home page and joined right up, didn't need an invite.


----------



## bkribbs

mep916 said:


> I went to the home page and joined right up, didn't need an invite.



I think sometimes they open it up like that. I'm not really sure what the deal is. But everyone that wants in manages to get in somewhat soon. So that's good.


----------



## mep916

if anyone needs an invite, hit me up via PM


----------



## bkribbs

Hit me up as well if you want to. 

Everyone should post their profiles here so we can all find each other.

EDIT: mep, what's your profile?


----------



## mihir

I have mike added in my cofo circle.

And can anyone confirm that G+ os only for gmail accounts


----------



## mep916

mihir said:


> And can anyone confirm that G+ os only for gmail accounts



It allowed me to send a few invites to hotmail addresses.

my profile: www.gplus.to/mep916

If you want to shorten the URL to your profile, follow the instructions here


----------



## bkribbs

mep916 said:


> It allowed me to send a few invites to hotmail addresses.
> 
> my profile: www.gplus.to/mep916
> 
> If you want to shorten the URL to your profile, follow the instructions here



I sent one. But they may have to have it registered as a google account I believe.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Just created my account. Not too sure how I feel on it yet. I need to get used to it.


----------



## Geoff

Here is my profile again: http://gplus.to/geoff5093


----------



## claptonman

It looks the same as facebook. Not gonna touch it.


----------



## Quiltface

I just joined it the other day... it is kind of blah really... what i dont get is how i can add people to my circles that arent even on google+  can someone explain that to me.   It is mainly blah because i only know like 3 people that are on it and they dont know all that many people either...   This is what i want out of a social network... i want people to be able to send me messages or comment on my pictures... and I want to do the same to them... send them a message  look at their pictures make a comment or 2 and then im done.   I dont want to know what you said to someone i dont even know or vice versa.   I dont want to join your mafia or visit your lame farm... i dont care if your in bed right now or buying a scarf from target.   i dont need status updates of what everyone is doing  i just dont care.


----------



## Troncoso

Quiltface said:


> I just joined it the other day... it is kind of blah really... what i dont get is how i can add people to my circles that arent even on google+  can someone explain that to me.   It is mainly blah because i only know like 3 people that are on it and they dont know all that many people either...   This is what i want out of a social network... i want people to be able to send me messages or comment on my pictures... and I want to do the same to them... send them a message  look at their pictures make a comment or 2 and then im done.   I dont want to know what you said to someone i dont even know or vice versa.   I dont want to join your mafia or visit your lame farm... i dont care if your in bed right now or buying a scarf from target.   i dont need status updates of what everyone is doing  i just dont care.



It sounds like google plus is a lot closer to what you want compared to facebook. then again



Quiltface said:


> i want people to be able to send me messages or comment on my pictures... and I want to do the same to them... send them a message  look at their pictures make a comment or 2 and then im done.



at this point you can use e-mail and deviantART or picasa....hell you can send messages through devaintART so there you go.

though



Quiltface said:


> ...   This is what i want out of a social network... .



What you seem to be looking for isn't even a "social network".....

edit: oh and about your circle question, if I'm not mistaken, anyone with a g-mail technically has a g+, so you can add anyone with a gmail, the people just need to activate  their g+ to use it....just a theory though


----------



## Quiltface

yeah i use picasa  i like it... google owns that and it is automatically tied into G+ so that is cool.  What i liked about it was I can share it with anyone, as opposed with facebook they had to be a member.  I put pictures of my kid on there and it's nice to be able to just say go here and take a look instead of them having to join my social network.

if a social network has come down to keeping up to the minute tabs on your friends lives then yes i dont want one... i just dont see why anyone would want to know these things and why anyone would want people to know these things about themself... tell me when you have done something cool... got a promotion...got a new car or house.... got engaged etc... something worth sharing don't pollute my newsfeed or whatever its called with crap...



> edit: oh and about your circle question, if I'm not mistaken, anyone with a g-mail technically has a g+, so you can add anyone with a gmail, the people just need to activate their g+ to use it....just a theory though



i have a gmail account and i needed to be invited... i think when i went to add people to my circle it gave me all the people that were in my address book...


----------



## Geoff

claptonman said:


> It looks the same as facebook. Not gonna touch it.


Completely different in every way, except that it's a social networking site.


----------



## soflanetworking

claptonman said:


> It looks the same as facebook. Not gonna touch it.



I joined to be able to help my clients with it.


----------



## Tayl

Are people still able to put out invites for this? I tried joining via plus.google.com but I get a message saying they've exceeded capacity.


----------



## mihir

Tayl said:


> Are people still able to put out invites for this? I tried joining via plus.google.com but I get a message saying they've exceeded capacity.



Yes Invites can be still given, but there is no confirmation that you will be able to join it immediately,but you may be able to join it in 1 or 2 days after you have received the invite.
IF you want an Invite PM me your mail id and I will send you one.


----------



## Tayl

mihir said:


> Yes Invites can be still given, but there is no confirmation that you will be able to join it immediately,but you may be able to join it in 1 or 2 days after you have received the invite.
> IF you want an Invite PM me your mail id and I will send you one.



That would be brilliant. Does the email address you send the invite to have to be the one you sign up with?


----------



## mihir

Tayl said:


> That would be brilliant. Does the email address you send the invite to have to be the one you sign up with?



I think so.
You can try it out,I have sent you an invite.


----------



## Tayl

Thanks a lot for that pal. I think I'm slowly managing to learn to navigate around it. Although it doesn't seem amazingly iPad friendly unfortunately.

:: Edit ::

From what I can see it actually looks really tidy, neat and impressive. I love how Google are managing to intertwine everything within your Google/E-Mail account with them. 

Seems the only work around for the iPad and other tablets at the moment is to view everything in mobile view and not desktop. Unfortunately there are a lot of features missing from the mobile view.


----------



## Kesava

I have to say, I love Circles. The thing I hate most about Facebook is that I don't like having any family members or anyone like that on there because then I have to be mindful about what I post.

With Circles, I can have everyone on there and yet only share certain things with exactly who I'd like to share them with.

Another great feature is that you can reply to comments and so on straight from the notification area.

Some of the other features such as Hangouts are great too. I also love the fact that it is integrated with Gmail so whenever I check my mail, I can see the notifications and am logged in, it's not a separate thing like Facebook.

add me: http://gplus.to/kesava


----------



## Tayl

Added you pal. Don't suppose anyone knows why I can't seem to see anyone on my chat/messenger list? Ive tried adding people to it but again I seem to be overlooking the option to do so. 

Can anyone else see their contacts on their chat list in the bottom left?

*:: Edit ::*

I think I've sussed it.

*:: 2nd Edit ::*

Not sure how to find the small profile link so heres me: https://plus.google.com/116680005135792677234
Feel free to add me.


----------



## Kesava

They haven't got their act together regarding chat yet. Originally you could click on the little arrow next to chat and add your Circles to it. However they recently removed that feature and said that you'll have to add contacts by email address while they improve it so that your email address isn't shown through chat, you'll be able to add Circles again which will make it really simple.

So it's only a matter of time until chat is working properly.


----------



## russb

Thats intresting what time does it come on.


----------



## bkribbs

What?


----------



## ScottALot

https://plus.google.com/104687320717345657239/


----------



## Kesava

I have managed to get a few of my Facebook friends to sign up, however since the majority of people are still on Facebook, it doesn't get much use. My main selling point is that chat has built in Audio and Video chat, which is so useful.

Hopefully everyone will eventually start using it.


----------



## mihir

The best part is you can keep your website in the description on Google +. 
And whenever any one searches for your name on google which makes your google plus profile pop up on the top of the search and your website gets a nice SEO.


----------



## johnb35

*Google plus*

Anyone willing to share their account names so I can add them? Or so others can add them.  I'm wanting to try it out but have nobody added yet.

I believe my account name is johnbr40


----------



## NyxCharon

https://plus.google.com/106908059897962691732/posts

...that should work i hope.


----------



## Troncoso

johnb35 said:


> Anyone willing to share their account names so I can add them? Or so others can add them.  I'm wanting to try it out but have nobody added yet.
> 
> I believe my account name is johnbr40



You believe that's your account name??? Haha. Cool stuff.

https://plus.google.com/113065381648019414592/posts

Is my account. A majority of the people in my circles are from CF, so you can have a look in there for some people.


----------



## johnb35

Troncoso said:


> You believe that's your account name??? Haha. Cool stuff.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/113065381648019414592/posts
> 
> Is my account. A majority of the people in my circles are from CF, so you can have a look in there for some people.



https://plus.google.com/u/0/103629665389133966708#103629665389133966708/about

Ok, that should link you to mine.

I will have a look around your circles then.  Thank you.


----------



## dark_angel

heres mine 
https://plus.google.com/#101271191485362794789/about

been meaning to do stiff with it but havn't yet so will start tomorrow


----------



## Geoff

https://plus.google.com/103083790061358833607/posts


----------

